# WikiLeaks Scandal: DNC Chair resignation viewed as a ‘win’ for vaping



## Alex (1/8/16)

*WikiLeaks Scandal: DNC Chair resignation viewed as a ‘win’ for vaping*

Posted by *Matt Rowland* on *Jul 25, 2016*









The vaping industry is breathing a collective sigh of relief over the recent resignation of DNC Chair Debbie Wasserman Schultz for her involvement in the WikiLeaks email controversy. Rep. Wasserman Schultz has long been one of the most vocal opponents of the Cole-Bishop amendment to the FDA e-cig regulations which is attempting to change the related predicate date that threatens to wipe out the entire vaping industry within the next two years.

What goes around comes around.

Debbie Wasserman Schultz was forced to step down as DNC Chair after WikiLeaks released thousands of embarrassing emails last Friday which seem to indicate that the Florida Congresswoman showed preferential treatment to Hillary Clinton over opponent Bernie Sanders during the democratic primaries. If the emails are to be believed, then Wasserman Schultz not only favored Clinton, but she also pulled strings to help the former first lady win more votes.

*(Related Article: DNC CHAIR SCHULTZ GETS BLASTED FOR OPPOSING FDA AMENDMENT HR 2058)*

*WikiLeaks Scandal shows pattern of corruption*
For the vaping community, the WikiLeaks email scandal comes as no big surprise. Wasserman Schultz is well-known for her willingness to say just about anything just to get on TV, and apparently her email writing is just as unprofessional. In one leaked message, the DNC Chair questions the religion of Bernie Sanders.

_“Does he believe in God. He had skated on saying he has a Jewish heritage. I read he is an atheist. This could make several points difference with my peeps. My southern Baptist peeps would draw a big difference between a Jew and an atheist.”_

It is comments like these that often get Wasserman Schultz into hot water with members of her own party. In mid-April as the Cole-Bishop amendment to the proposed FDA e-cig regulations was stalled in committee, Rep. Debbie Wasserman Schultz appeared on CNN’s_ Anderson Cooper 360 _blasting the entire vaping industry. However, during the interview, Wasserman Schultz readily admitted that she had no scientific data to support her claims.


_“It would seem to me that the only reason this industry exists, the only reason the e-cigarette industry exists, is that there are some that would like to hear and believe — although, we don’t have data to attach to that — they have been able to eliminate their addiction to cigarettes through this product…But the reality of this industry, the purpose of the development of this product, is to keep people addicted to nicotine and then to raise to bring up another generation of children who will be addicted to nicotine and will become addicted to nicotine in a much more benign way because of how these products are marketed.”_

Luckily for the vaping industry, the Cole-Bishop amendment made it out of committee and is heading for a full congressional vote sometime in the coming year. Meanwhile, her suggestion that the e-cig and vaping industry was some sort of secret organization attempting to addict young children to nicotine for Big Tobacco drew criticism from both sides of the political aisle and well as many vaping advocacy groups.

_“As the head of the DNC, the congresswoman is used to wining and dining big money donors. If she actually talked to her constituents instead of just lobbyists, she would find out that many adult ex-smokers in her district credit vaping with their ability to quit.”_
- Gregory Conley President of the American Vaping Association
Rep. Debbie Wasserman Schultz is slated to officially resign her position directly after the Democratic National Convention this week, but only after she demanded a phone call from President Obama who originally appointed her to the position. Insiders claim that she believed the scandal would simply blow over and that she had done nothing wrong or improper.

Poor Debbie. Now she knows how it feels to be powerless against mainstream public perceptions of negativity. And the vaping industry couldn’t be happier.

source: https://www.vapes.com/blogs/news/wikileaks-scandal-dnc-chair-resignation-viewed-as-a-win-for-vaping

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------

